# Do you reload?



## Plainsman

*Do your reload*​
Yes7776.24%No2423.76%


----------



## Plainsman

I work with about 50 people. Perhaps less than half hunt, but only a couple of us reload for rifle. That leaves me curious, how many of the hunters on here reload for your rifles? Why, or why not? What do you reload most for predators, or deer? Thanks for responses.


----------



## BandHunter

We reload for everything. We load for rifle, handgun, and shotgun. You can get better loads for cheaper prices...That is the main reason we reload.. It also gives you something to do in those long winter months. There is a good feeling when you pull the trigger and something falls dead knowing you made the ammo..It also makes you pull the trigger a little less knowing that you put all that work over the winter in reloading the shells...But then again maybe not..Cause i know i can make more. Thanks good post..
Bandhunter


----------



## Whelen35

Reload rifle and pistol. I don't shoot enough shotgun to reload for it. I average 10,000-12,000 rounds reloaded every year. I don't get to shoot that mush any more now that I have twin girls, but still manage 8-9 thousand a year.


----------



## dakotashooter2

First large caliber handgun was a .41 mag. $25 box lead factory loads vs $4 box cast handloads. Not a tough decision to make.


----------



## SniperPride

I reload for rifle only, much cheaper, much better in all aspects of shooting. Accuracy, speed, energy etc etc.


----------



## sdeprie

I'm kind of with whelen35. I reload rifle and pistol, but don't shoot shotgun enough to justify it. Heck, I hardly shoot rifle or pistol enough, but would MUCH rather be able to "cook" my own than rely on only factory loads. Besides, I have some ODDBALL calibers that are simply too expensive or not effective in factory loads (7.5x55, 8x56R, 45-70 for instance). I don't reload or shoot the quantity that I would like to, but still love it.


----------



## adokken

I reload for several reasons and t he main one is because I enjoy doing it.Started with my grandfathers handloader loading shotgun shells in the early 1940s and have been loading ever since. I now reload Hevi- Shot shot gun shells and of course several caliber rifle also. Roughly I think my Hevi-Shot 12 gauge shells cost about $1.40 each and that beats shooting several steel for each goose. Madtrapper :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i'd love to start reloading steel but i just don't seem to have the extra time. maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## Guest

Reloading has it's advantages, but why try it when shells are as cheap as they are these days?? RT, try it and tell me you save more money after cost than you would've buying shells over the counter by the case!!! :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

id like to try it because then i could buy the powder and pellets i think are good. many companies now a days sell premium loads that are filled with sh%$#$ pellets. cut open a supreme, xpert or nitro steel and see what the pellets look like.


----------



## southdakbearfan

theres one key here, cheap shells are cheap. For example, I was buying the cheap, 3" expert high velocity steel 3 shot for ducks, but I was tired of shooting 4 or 5 times after downing the bird to actually kill it. Switched to Alliant steel powder with Sam 1 wads, high velocity reloads, and wow what a difference. Hardly any wounded birds. For about $2 less per box I am getting 275 fps more, and with steel, that is the whole difference.


----------



## blackace

I reload shotshells. I shoot alot of trap and not only is reloading slightly cheaper, for some reason I get less unburned powder and other residue in my shotgun.


----------



## zogman

I was taught to reload centerfire at the age of 14 in 1961. I have since taught 3 others to load and they then purchased their own equipment.. Reload 10 different centerfire. I loaded shotgun when I shot trap. Centerfire is a challenge, each new load you hope out performs your last batch. Love them tight groups. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper

NO, i dont reload YET. but i do PLAN on reloading as soon as i can find a press. i will be reloading shotshells and Rifle carts.


----------



## MOSSBACK

To me, reloading is not about the cost of shells unless I had an odd caliber.

I reload rifle shells for one reason performance. I have got a .270 load that really kicks *** and after some trial and error I finally have a load for my 7mm Mag that I really like.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I think the time factor is the main reason I have decided not to reload at this stage of my life. In the summer I play softball, water ski, and fish. In the fall, ummmmmmm I HUNT, in the spring we work at my dads cabin so that we don't need to do much work in the summer other than mowing, and in the winter I play and ref basketball. Once my body says I am too old for that much stuff, I bet I will be reloading!


----------



## wompus_cat

As I look at it, when you reload, you KNOW what went into that shell, as opposed to trusting some factory slackey.
ever taken apart shells and weigh the powder? I've seen it vary up to a whole grain.
also Ive had no-fires out of factory 7.62x39 before, and when I'm hunting and get the shot of a lifetime, I dont want to compromise in ANY department.


----------



## Lancer_EVO

I have been reloading for waterfowl and for trap. I am just starting to get into reload for handgun and thinking about for my rifle too.

John :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie

I've always found loading for rifle and handgun much easier than for shotgun. I think you'll enjoy it. Have fun. One word of caution, it's addictive.


----------



## Ace25

I've always wanted to reload for rifle shells, I've read a few books and contemplated getting a press. I htink I'd be more comfortable if someone showed me though. Experience is probably a better teacher than any book. If I run across someone in the Fargo area, I think it would be fun to watch and learn.

Ace25


----------



## sdeprie

Ace25, by all means look for someone. You would be surprised at the number of reloaders who would be willing to help you learn from their mistakes. Check hunt clubs, or shooting clubs, etc. Even some gun shops may have someone you could hook up with. It is definitely better to learn with someone than try by yourself. Some mistakes can be very costly, even disastrous, but if done right you will really enjoy it. I'd volunteer, but I'm not exactly in your neighborhood.


----------



## Ace25

I've only been married for 4 years, but I still keep learning new things about my in-laws... It turns out my father in law reloads... :lol: I guess you learn something new everyday...

He said next time that he reloads, I should stop by...  Now I just have to look at getting a good press, dies, and a good scale.

I have heard that some people use brass tumblers to clean their brass, and others boil them with some detergent? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## BandHunter

The tumblers work great. It is nice just to be able to put the bras in there and forget about it and when you come back there clean.
Bandhunter


----------



## sdeprie

Man, are you lucky. You have a great "in" with the father-in-law. It's always better to get along, and you just might become buds. Have fun.


----------



## Ace25

I knew he was a big into hunting, I just didn't know how much he was into it. He bow hunts too. I havn't talked much about bow hunting but I did see he has a rack of old recurve bows.

Earlier in the season he picked off a trotting coyote at 480 Yards with his 243. (granted, he does have it sighted in for 300 yards)

I get along just fine with the in-laws. That is always a good thing. :wink:

Ace25


----------



## The Norseman

I reload the for calibers in Subject. I am a careful, teadous reloader.
Cases are always cleaned. Length is checked/cut to size. A lot of research is done if I switch a load. I do not put loads into memory, because of safety reasons. All are wrote down. I have Reloading sheets on MS Word. Of interest: the 270 and 30-06 are reloaded with small base full length dies (cost the same as full length) they will work in lever/bolt action flawlessly. I can shoot more and maybe save a little but like any hobby it costs. Over the years I've found out alot of the factory ammo is very accurate, and have wondered how much I would have saved (factory vs. reload equipment & supplies), it a hobby. krk :wink:


----------



## farmerj

In the process of starting with shotgun...

Currently trying my hand at a Green Dot load for Skeet and going to try it with 00 buckshot as well.


----------



## BIG LOST

:lol: DAKOTASHOOTER2,,I started for the exact same reason for the exact same caliber,,to save money,,,now I spend more money but shoot much,much more,,,besides....I love reloading and load work-up as much as the shooting :beer:


----------



## People

I reload for rifle shot gun and pistol. Now that I understand what I am doing and only perform one operation at a time for all the brass. I watch tv then during comercials I work a few cassings then go back to watch tv. I have been reloading for over 10 years and shoot a lot so when I work cassings I 
deprime them
polish 
lube 
recise
wash
wash
trim
remove crimp if needed
remove burr in flash hole
wash
polish
prime

now is when you need to set down some time to put the corrct ammount of powder in and then seat the bullet. (how many junk tv shows have you watched and thought to your self that was a wast?) no sence watching them just kiss the old lady and tell her you are going to reload.

priming can be done while watching tv if you use a lee priming tool (if you are allowed by girl friend or wife.)


----------



## The Norseman

I do basically the same thing.
De-prime
clean primer cavity
throw in polisher
clean off 
re-size
expand case mouth
check for length very important
trim if necessary
prime
pour powder (totally focused)
seat bullet
crimp if necessary
record info
store

Reloading for straight wall pistol cases is easiest.

Good luck


----------



## coyote22250

For those that think reloading is not cheaper than buying by the case. I can reload my 22-250 for $8.62 for a box of 20 the first time (does not include press, and other equip.) after that the powder, leads ,and primers cost me $3.62 for 20. To get started it may cost alot having to buy the press, powder dispencer, tumbler, and what have ya. PLUS you get all the benfits that are discussed up above. In the long run you come out way ahead, and don't have to worry about factory changing there loads. We reload all of our rifles, use to s reload shotgun but now we don't shoot at all. We also reload our pistols. Feel free to crunch the numbers Id like to hear what others are saving.


----------



## Burly1

For me, it's not really about the cost savings, although that can be a factor, especially with the magnum calibers. I find reloading to be relaxing and enjoy the satisfaction of shooting well, whether at targets or game, with loads I have constructed myself. When I started, I changed loads a lot, but now I tend to settle on a good performing load and stick with it. I have been loading for about thirty years and load for shotgun, five rifle and four handgun calibers on a regular basis. Burl


----------



## Ace25

I just reloaded for the first time at my father in-law's last night. It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. We started with new brass, so we didn't tumble it. Resized it first, (didn't have to de prime it) primed it, measured powder and then seated the bullet. There are some other processes that I wouldn't mind learning, like de burring the top, and the flash hole where the primer goes in. However, I think I got the basics down. I think it will be fun to work with different loads and see how they shoot.


----------



## sdeprie

Just thought I'd let you know, I bought a new four hole turret press from MidwayUSA. Lee Precision, auto-indexing. (Not quite progressive) Also a set of dies for 25-06 (also Lee Precision). Total price was under $75 for both, plus shipping. Also bought several sizes of Barnes bullets (you know THAT bumped the price up). I've got Barnes for cartridges from 22 to 45. I think I need to get busy.


----------



## TGM

I reload all year long, I just love too shoot at targets or game Its a wonderful thing to reload it relaxes me. I try different powders ,primers cases, and bullets. It is amazing how your group of shots get wider and wider, then you change things and then all of the sudden you are shooting 1/2 to 3/4 in groups at 100 yds. Every time you shoot you will see a little difference in your groups,some days are better than some.


----------



## Bore.224

I dont do it now but I am going to start. Are rifle cartriges harder to reload than hangun cartriges? I hear 9mm are difficult to reload? I was told to learn on easy cartriges such as 38 or .45 ACP is this true?


----------



## Burly1

The steps required to load for a rifle cartridge are a little more detailed as compared to loading for a straight wall handgun cartridge. It's not really more difficult, just different. I think the difficulty in loading for the 9mm is due more to its small size than any other factor. An empty 9mm case is smaller than the width of most adult thumbs and can be difficult to manipulate for people with big fingers. The up side to reloading for straight wall handgun cartridges, is that there is seldom any need to trim cases. Trimming cases is absolutely my least favorite part of handloading. Shoot well, Burl


----------



## Bore.224

Thanks Burly1 :lol:


----------



## wheelgun

Yes,I have been reloading for about 20 years I guess.I load for 30 calibers mostly handguns ( contenders/ Rugers ).


----------



## OldKeyr

When I was a sniper for our police department, I always use reloads for my rifle set for the best grouping. I was lucky to have had the best reloading data for my rifle that at one time held a world record for 24 years.

I saved money, benefited from the best performance, and was able to out shoot other snipers at our range practice sessions. I am now retired and enjoying the fact that I'm now reentering the reloading game. My problem is finding the best data for reloading *7.62x39* for my *Colt AR-15 7.62x39* with a 1/12 HBAR barrel much less finding new brass to reload.

Would love to hear from those that have had good luck with this round.

OldKeyr


----------



## Burly1

I'm curious. Why did you choose the 7.62x39 over the .308? I have never thought the 7.62x39 to be an inherantly accurate cartridge. Burl


----------



## OldKeyr

1.) To be truthful, It was a GREAT deal or as we call it "Bang for the buck!"

2.) I love the *AR-15*, but wanted something that could offer protection and that I could use for hunting as well.

3.) If you want a tac driver, look at a good *.222 cal*.


----------



## MossyMO

Is a .222 a flater shooter than a 22-250?


----------



## sdeprie

Not flatter, but inherently more accurate.


----------



## OldKeyr

It helps to have a family full of active/former Lawmen, ballistics experts, international / competition shooters, and gunsmiths. As the old Chinese Proverb goes, "When traveling a road, ask of him who has traveled it before!"

While my old man loves his *22-250*, I loved my *.222* both for shooting and as a duty weapon of choice. It served me well and it was said that I could take a dime out of a man's hand at 200 yards with it.

It was a presentation rifle to my uncle. Picture if you can a *.222 cal* sako action with a "shadowed drilled" bull barrel set into an Anthony Diamond stock. A Bausch & Lomb Bovar 24 (*6x24 power*) sat atop of this and all I added was a folding bipod and a Conjar single set trigger. You could read the Surgeons Generals Warning on a pack of cigarettes at 200 yards and dot the "i" with a 55g BTHP bullet!

It caused many a fellow officer in blue to slobber when they saw it and on one call-out to assist the County Sheriff's in a armed hostage situation, when the bad guy saw me starting to slide the bolt into my rifle, he screamed out, "God NOT THAT!" and threw out his handgun and came out with his hands up!

It takes more than just having the reloading data for a weapon to make it work. I have found that you need to find the best combination of powder, amount, and bullet style/weight that makes it all come together.

It may take me several hundred rounds to find the best load for my *Colt Sporter 7.62x39*, but now I have a starting point to begin my journey&#8230;

*OldKeyr*
:sniper:


----------



## kizlode

I got started in reloading 10 yrs ago simply because I like to shoot, and it made things more affordable, after the initial investment in equipment.
I now reload for 2 reasons. 
I have moved from Michigan, where a long shot on deer is anything over 100 yds., to Utah where it is a whole 'nother thang!!!
I need the accuracy, and dependability of hand loads. It don't hurt that hand loads are cheaper! :sniper:


----------



## rifle6

i reload for supreme accuracy. i have a few (pet rifles) that have under 1/2 groups.
reloading is an art form. anyone can do it, but it takes a lot extra to do it well.
as for cost. my .223 probably are more expensive to load than to buy them.
.221 fireball cheaper
.270 cheaper to reaload
.25 WSSM ALOT cheaper to reaload.
.300 win mag cheaper to reaload
.38 sp cheaper to reaload.
30-30 about even.
.325 wsm cheaper.

i have a ritual i go through from start to finish.
1. throw in tumbler
2.wipe and deprime
3.tumble in clean medium
4. flash hole uniform, scrape primer ring polish primer pocket.
5. wash
6. trim with lee trimmer. (the one that uses a drill) i doo this in front of the t.v
7 prime.(also in front of the t.v
8. trickle every load. weigh and pour.
9' weigh bullets and seat.
10. final inspect.

i inspect all through the loading process as well.
i used to hand trickle but i recently purchaced the RCBS charge master combo.
it has cut reload time by 2 hours a 100 rounds
i did not really trusht it for a while i still hand weigh every 10th charge. but have never seen a (off) charge.

i do it for the love of sub MOA groups and thr pride it.
but it is not really cheaper.


----------



## Sin man

i reload because i want to and have to because i have a wildcat. i dont reload for my 7.62x39 yet even though i have the dies but for everything else i do execpt for shotgun because i dont shoot it that much. and you do save alot of money on certain loads which makes it worth it but i think its pretty fun just to reload.


----------



## Horsager

Yep I reload. I work up test loads on a single stage press with a powder measurer/scale combo (Lyman DPS II). Once I have the load I want worked up, I switch to a Dillon 550 and roll out large quantities in short order. With properly preped brass and pre-set dies, 300 loaded rounds/hr is quite easy. That's assuming I come up with a load using a good ball powder. My 300Win gets loaded with IMR 4831 and I load them single stage, I'm lucky to get 100/hr that way.


----------



## GUNSHIP

I reload for Rifle, Pistol and Shotgun. I have a few of each, ain't sayin' how many and 90% of my guns have never seen a factory round.

I'm veeery picky about cartridge and bullet performance. Factory stuff just don't measure up in my book.

If you want to buy Martmart special ammo with 1 1/2" groups be my guest. I just expect more from my firearms and I know they will produce it. And I don't care if Martmart ammo is free, I still wouldn't use it.

Best wishes, Bill


----------

